# Geek Dating....



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I saw this article on Kotaku this morning. I would love to actually do the speed dating, but I'm not sure about the show. Hey all those people are many steps ahead of me in terms of finding that someone. How do you other geeks feel about it?

http://kotaku.com/5971777/oh-no-the-honey-boo-boo-folks-are-making-a-reality-show-about-geeks-dating


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Kill it before it lays eggs.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

The few times I tuned in to watch any series about people dating, it always felt super awkward. I felt bad for people embarrassing themselves for everyone to see on TV. I know the article says the show wants to (on the surface) avoid the stigma associated with being nerdy or geeky, etc, but I can't help but worry it'll secretly be trying to capitalize on that.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Things Unsaid said:


> The few times I tuned in to watch any series about people dating, it always felt super awkward. I felt bad for people embarrassing themselves for everyone to see on TV. I know the article says the show wants to (on the surface) avoid the stigma associated with being nerdy or geeky, etc, but I can't help but worry it'll secretly be trying to capitalize on that.


That's the extract feeling I have. I would be immensely happy if they all found someone, but when I looked the trailer it seemed like they were just put on there to be laughed at. "Hey I got an idea for a show about geeks. We can make it so the geeks watch to see the people they like, and edit it so we can get everyone else to watch and laugh. Two markets with one show!"


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't care for shows like that. It seems less about actual dating and more about making people awkward and driving up ratings for the non geek demographic. Like look at these people. They can't get dates because they are geeks and whatnot.

I would love to meet a woman that shares the same geeky/nerdy interests I have.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I watched 2 episodes of the show on Youtube. It was pretty sweet (sweet like "Awww") . If you are looking at it from a nerd/geek/fan/Otaku point of view. They did focus in on the socially awkward guys a lot though, but the rest of it was really nice. It was people who had a hard time meeting others who ending up meeting someone they liked. I recommend it if you can get past feeling bad for some of them. :mushy


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

ImSorry said:


> I watched 2 episodes of the show on Youtube. It was pretty sweet (sweet like "Awww") . If you are looking at it from a nerd/geek/fan/Otaku point of view. They did focus in on the socially awkward guys a lot though, but the rest of it was really nice. It was people who had a hard time meeting others who ending up meeting someone they liked. I recommend it if you can get past feeling bad for some of them. :mushy


Post up some links. :yes


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

ImSorry said:


>


That was really interesting. I felt bad for Chewie. This speed dating thing is just way too embarrassing. No one picks you and they ask all the people who didn't get picked to leave. Everyone can see you walking out alone as a kind of reject. I mean you were rejected by all the women you liked. Ouch. That's pretty hard kick to the ego.

Chewie has trouble expressing emotions through his facial expressions when he is nervous. He comes off as stone faced which is very unattractive. I think if he lost some weight, hit the gym and stopped talking about Chewbacca his odds would improve. No one wants to date Chewbacca. By creating this association between Chewbacca and himself he is labeling himself as unattractive like Chewbacca. Are girls going to date Tony Stark or Chewbacca? The answer is obvious.


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

ImSorry said:


>


The yorkie's name is John Connor? Incredible.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Are there actually any online dating sites for geeks?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

new episode, season 2 :boogie:


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

ImSorry said:


>


lol I wish there was a episode 3 because that was pretty fun to watch. I was hoping they all find what they are looking for.

I went to the NYC Comic Con when they did this and remember seeing a sign up online or something like that.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Brony reactions made me laugh lol , find it strange how they judge people so harshly despite it being a geek convention thingy (not just talking about bronies, from the trailer there were a few more some by guys and some girls).

Watched the first episode - Bronie Friend zone, makes me smile abit but would of been nice if he met someone in the end. Was surprised when his friend said bronies are up with mmoers as well since I never considered any general negative outlook for mmo's from nerdy people.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

dassad said:


> *lol I wish there was a episode 3 because that was pretty fun to watch. I was hoping they all find what they are looking for.*
> 
> I went to the NYC Comic Con when they did this and remember seeing a sign up online or something like that.


There is a third episode, look at the post above your one.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> new episode, season 2 :boogie:


I'd love to go to a Comic Con!

It's my aim to go to Fright Fest in London this year too


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I need to find me that board game place in brooklyn.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> There is a third episode, look at the post above your one.


oooh Thanks!, didn't realize they were different since said episode 1.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> Are there actually any online dating sites for geeks?


There are, but most of the ones I have found are pretty much crap, you have to pay way more than they are worth, or both.



Plopperton said:


> The yorkie's name is John Connor? Incredible.


Geeks are very creative!



AngelClare said:


> That was really interesting. I felt bad for Chewie. This speed dating thing is just way too embarrassing. No one picks you and they ask all the people who didn't get picked to leave. Everyone can see you walking out alone as a kind of reject. I mean you were rejected by all the women you liked. Ouch. That's pretty hard kick to the ego.
> 
> Chewie has trouble expressing emotions through his facial expressions when he is nervous. He comes off as stone faced which is very unattractive. I think if he lost some weight, hit the gym and stopped talking about Chewbacca his odds would improve. No one wants to date Chewbacca. By creating this association between Chewbacca and himself he is labeling himself as unattractive like Chewbacca. Are girls going to date Tony Stark or Chewbacca? The answer is obvious.


That's what I was thinking. I think maybe his star wars stuff or chewbacca is his "go to" thing that makes him feel secure. I really hope he finds someone. Makes me sad a little for him.



Paper Samurai said:


> new episode, season 2 :boogie:


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

This just makes me feel uneasy. It seems like the kind of thing non-geeks watch to point and laugh. However, if it's been moved to IGN it might be tailored towards the nerd demographic instead. 

And hey, what's up with Bronies? :um


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Rixy said:


> This just makes me feel uneasy. It seems like the kind of thing non-geeks watch to point and laugh. However, if it's been moved to IGN it might be tailored towards the nerd demographic instead.
> 
> And hey, what's up with Bronies? :um


After the move to IGN (season 2) the editing is a lot less MTV-ish and it seems to be more compassionate in the way that it handles it's portrayal of people.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Ugh I am watching the 1st episode of the second season. The "friend" in the red shirt. I thought she was pretty hot.... until she opened her mouth. Those are the kind of people who get under my skin and make me not want to talk to the opposite sex. She's wearing a T-shirt with Princess Leah doing Chewbaca's hair, but she makes fun of that guy for liking my little pony and others for playing MMOs. If that isn't the epitome of "the pot calling the kettle black." He seems like he really likes her too so that's why he lets her talk to him like that. I wish he had the courage to tell her to shut the F up, I know I wish I could. Man that episode was depressing.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

ImSorry said:


> Ugh I am watching the 1st episode of the second season. The "friend" in the red shirt. I thought she was pretty hot.... until she opened her mouth. Those are the kind of people who get under my skin and make me not want to talk to the opposite sex. She's wearing a T-shirt with Princess Leah doing Chewbaca's hair, but she makes fun of that guy for liking my little pony and others for playing MMOs. If that isn't the epitome of "the pot calling the kettle black." He seems like he really likes her too so that's why he lets her talk to him like that. I wish he had the courage to tell her to shut the F up, I know I wish I could. Man that episode was depressing.


This. Again, I don't see the problem with MMOs and this thing with My Little Pony is getting out of hand. It's not the first time adults have watched a kid's show. She was just so quick to judge, I'm surprised he's even friends with her.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Rixy said:


> This. Again, I don't see the problem with MMOs and this thing with My Little Pony is getting out of hand. It's not the first time adults have watched a kid's show. She was just so quick to judge, I'm surprised he's even friends with her.


She was pretty annoying, and wasn't really being that nice to the guy, but maybe they give each other **** all the time and we only say her part or something. Relationships on TV shows are usually pretty heavily edited. And a good portion of geek/nerd culture is based on children's TV shows so not sure why Brony stuff is somehow really bad compared to other things.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't date these girls because they obviously are gregarious enough to go around with t-shirts I wouldn't wear and I'm a nerd. They obviously don't have sa or are introverted, same with most of the guys. Maybe I'm being cynical, looking at extraverted geeks, jealous that they can have at least some relationships.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I wouldn't date these girls because they obviously are gregarious enough to go around with t-shirts I wouldn't wear and I'm a nerd. They obviously don't have sa or are introverted, same with most of the guys. Maybe I'm being cynical, looking at extraverted geeks, jealous that they can have at least some relationships.


So because they wear a shirt you wouldn't wear and are comfortable in it you wouldn't date them? They are at a comic convention/gaming shop and the shirt is the thing that throws you off. I am sure they don't dress like that all the time and even if they did so what. To me that place is a geek heaven. Well if you are into comics and/or video games. I am not trying to come across as condescending, but it always seems odd to me when people who are in the minority/niche culture are so quick to judge/pass off others. I hear stuff like that a lot. Things like "Man I love halo, oh that woman likes anime? Man that **** is stupid." I am guessing you enjoy star wars, a fictional universe were creatures from different planets fly space ships and move things with their minds. I dunno I am not trying to come off as a jerk or mean, I love star wars also, I just really don't understand your comment. I would find it hard to date the "friend" in red, because of how she appears to treat others which I feel is still kind of wrong without knowing her, but their shirts?! Maybe I'm missing something. :stu


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ImSorry said:


> So because they wear a shirt you wouldn't wear and are comfortable in it you wouldn't date them? They are at a comic convention/gaming shop and the shirt is the thing that throws you off. I am sure they don't dress like that all the time and even if they did so what. To me that place is a geek heaven. Well if you are into comics and/or video games. I am not trying to come across as condescending, but it always seems odd to me when people who are in the minority/niche culture are so quick to judge/pass off others. I hear stuff like that a lot. Things like "Man I love halo, oh that woman likes anime? Man that **** is stupid." I am guessing you enjoy star wars, a fictional universe were creatures from different planets fly space ships and move things with their minds. I dunno I am not trying to come off as a jerk or mean, I love star wars also, I just really don't understand your comment. I would find it hard to date the "friend" in red, because of how she appears to treat others which I feel is still kind of wrong without knowing her, but their shirts?! Maybe I'm missing something. :stu


Ya I shouldn't have judged so fast, I was being really cynical. I don't think what they like is stupid, I'm just annoyed, they give non-geeks the opportunity to judge based on what they wear. Also even though I wouldn't show off what I like everywhere I do respect people brave enough to do so. I wouldn't go on shows like that because I wouldn't want to expose such a private thing to the world, I feel the same way about all reality shows. The reason I said I wouldn't date them is because there is alot of girls who would act geeky/nerdy just because it's fashionable, or it looks cool, without understanding anything about it (make me think of the girls that were my 'friends' in elementary but used me as a pet), basically liking it for very superficial reasons, that annoys me alot.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Aw man, thats unfortunate. If you ever get better with your SA I would recommend going to a convention. There is the star wars convention in Indianapolis (not sure if you are in the US or not). I have never been, but I have seen videos and documentaries. I think the best thing about them is if you can find a con that is based on something you enjoy it makes it a lot easier to interact with people because some of that fear of being yourself is gone. There are the girls who just go sometimes to get guys to fawn all over them. A lot of the time you can tell those ones. (They tend to not go and do anything they just stand around in whatever "sexy" version of the costume they are wearing and taking pictures.) Well anyways.

Oh I'll just leave this here for you. :wink


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ImSorry said:


> Aw man, thats unfortunate. If you ever get better with your SA I would recommend going to a convention. There is the star wars convention in Indianapolis (not sure if you are in the US or not). I have never been, but I have seen videos and documentaries. I think the best thing about them is if you can find a con that is based on something you enjoy it makes it a lot easier to interact with people because some of that fear of being yourself is gone. There are the girls who just go sometimes to get guys to fawn all over them. A lot of the time you can tell those ones. (They tend to not go and do anything they just stand around in whatever "sexy" version of the costume they are wearing and taking pictures.) Well anyways.
> 
> Oh I'll just leave this here for you. :wink


Sounds cool, but still I'm not the type to go to those, and I don't have a car or money either, I'm still a teen, and ya I'm in the u.s actually the southwestern u.s. But ya I think quite a few people would agree with me, but I do tend to be cynical and pessimistic.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

new ep just posted from season 2 :


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet, hopefully this one is less depressing. :b


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I know not everyone who are into the same things fall in love, but man IGN should find two people who do. Out of the four or five episodes no one has gotten together or even "banged it out" and the kids say. :b I thought the last girl would have had more luck. Is it that hard for those guys to not stare at her chest?! I mean really. I'm not a Romeo or anything, but I know enough to not do that when you are trying to meet someone for the first time. Lesson to guys out there, I know it's sometimes hard (no pun intended) to not check a girl out, but if you really have as much of a problem as those guys "rub one out" first it'll help. :clap


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

ImSorry said:


> I know not everyone who are into the same things fall in love, but man IGN should find two people who do. Out of the four or five episodes no one has gotten together or even "banged it out" and the kids say. :b I thought the last girl would have had more luck. Is it that hard for those guys to not stare at her chest?! I mean really. I'm not a Romeo or anything, but I know enough to not do that when you are trying to meet someone for the first time. Lesson to guys out there, I know it's sometimes hard (no pun intended) to not check a girl out, but if you really have as much of a problem as those guys "rub one out" first it'll help. :clap


Didn't two couples get together in the first two episodes? Also, I really hate this "Fake Nerd Girl" hatred that has taken over the world, as if girls reading comic books or playing video games is equal to some epidemic or something. It kind of sucks for her to have to "Prove" her credibility or something. _"Have you played it?"_...Seriously? :sus


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Rixy said:


> Didn't two couples get together in the first two episodes? Also, I really hate this "Fake Nerd Girl" hatred that has taken over the world, as if girls reading comic books or playing video games is equal to some epidemic or something. It kind of sucks for her to have to "Prove" her credibility or something. _"Have you played it?"_...Seriously? :sus


Oh yeah I think they did. I dunno it was a while since I watched them. I guess it's easier to remember the ones that didn't. Yeah the whole fake nerd girl thing is getting kinda ridiculous. Sometimes I think it is just people being jerks, other times though I think a lot of "hardcore" (god I hate that term maybe dedicated is a better word) 
nerds, comic fans, gamers, etc. have felt pandered to. Like the old "booth babes". I remember seeing many videos of guys asking them questions beyond what they were "trained" and they would just look dumbfounded and lost, but a few minutes before would sound like they knew everything about whatever the topic was. But yeah, I always talk to the woman first. If you are really into "your thing" it won't take you long of genuinely talking to someone to find out if they are actually into it also.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Didn't we learn from Beauty and the Geek how shallow dating is , that until the men had make overs the women decide they were worth consideration?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

While they should have made the TV show Beauty & The Geek with geek girls, this last episode shows that there are a lot of guys that need help when it comes to initiating relationships or friendships.

Even though I am a repressed geek, I think that this speed dating model wouldn't work for lots of guys who aren't the best at talking to girls or are nervous.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow more women. No more sausage fest!
Episode 3 of season 2


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

ImSorry said:


> Wow more women. No more sausage fest!
> Episode 3 of season 2


That girl was really cute. Surprised she didn't go with the guy with glasses and tattoo who worked at the clinic.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, she didn't pick the guy I had guessed. 

Why do I get the feeling that I wouldn't have 'qualified' as enough of a geek for her? That is kind of sad. Dating has become way too discriminating where if I said "I've never played Bioshock", she would have written me off right there.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

ImSorry said:


> Wow more women. No more sausage fest!
> Episode 3 of season 2


Whoa ... jackpot.


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

:clap


Borophyll said:


> Whoa ... jackpot.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Even with speed I'm still extremely slow with dating.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Am I kind of harsh for thinking that guy was a little strange? 

It might be because I am totally, totally jelly of him for getting a girl like that... :b


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Rixy said:


> Am I kind of harsh for thinking that guy was a little strange?
> 
> It might be because I am totally, totally jelly of him for getting a girl like that... :b


Yeah he didn't seem like as much of a match as the other guy, but I think her decision was swayed by the fact he had a nice job and a house instead of how many of the same Bioware games they've both played.


----------



## actinia (Jan 9, 2013)

I actually went to one of these during Comicon in Orlando FL last year. I had a blast and it really helped me build up my confidence. I so hope I can go again in April, I want to make it something I do every year. 

As for speed dating in general, I say it is a great way for people with SA to meet and talk to boys or girls. However, if you don't get any numbers that might be a hard one to swallow, but we have all been through worse.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ I don't think the guy was that weird lol. He actually reminds me of Quentin Tarantino 'cos of the way he talks and his mannerisms. (slightly eccentric in other words :b)

Out of the 3 guys that said girl was interested in, he seemed the most laid back and they had a similar interest in games.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> ^^ I don't think the guy was that weird lol. *He actually reminds me of Quentin Tarantino* 'cos of the way he talks and his mannerisms. (slightly eccentric in other words :b)
> 
> Out of the 3 guys that said girl was interested in, he seemed the most laid back and they had a similar interest in games.


Holy crap! I never noticed that before. Except now all I can think of is his cameo in Pulp Fiction...hope he doesn't turn out like him :teeth


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Rixy said:


> Holy crap! I never noticed that before. Except now all I can think of is his cameo in Pulp Fiction...hope he doesn't turn out like him :teeth


Hope he doesn't start shutting her butt down while in the relationship :b


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah he wasn't really weird he was just channeling Quentin Tarantino. I guess it's just odd to see someone you recognize in a different body.I think I'm starting to like this show, it's a lot better without all the MTV edits and shots of the most awkward of the "Geeks".


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

My skepticism has also been completely diminished, especially since IGN are doing it so gamers/geeks are the main audience. I'm surprised how many girls participate in those events.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

New episode is up:





The guy was good looking but kind of a jerk. Kind of lost respect for the guy when he said he would got out with a pretty woman, and train an old dog new tricks. I think its kind of funny how he got a lot of contacts, but not from the woman that he liked.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I think a big problem I see in this show is franchise patriotism. It doesn't really help your chances when you're somewhat demanding your potential partner to be interested in something you like. What about the people who are interested in you but aren't meeting up to your bizarre standards? This guy had quite a few girls interested in him but why didn't he give it a shot? Even the really cute girl in the last episode was demanding that her guy HAS to play video games. What about the decent folk who don't play video games? The only reason that guy picked one of those girls was because she liked Superman. (And the other one because she was hot.)

I don't think liking the same things is a guaranteed lock for a relationship, or even friendship for that matter. I knew a guy and we liked the same things and we were friends at first but the more I knew him the more I found out he was a creepy, perverted misogynist. It didn't matter if we both thought Mass Effect was awesome, I just felt uncomfortable around him. I remember someone said in this thread that he didn't feel "Qualified" to date the girl in the last episode and I can see where he's coming from. I think Britanny was the girl's name and here's how I reacted as I watched her throughout the episode as if I saw her as a potential date:

Britanny: My guy must play video games.
Me: Hooray! I've wasted many an hour killing fictional people!
Britanny: My guy must be into Bioware.
Me: Ok. I love Mass Effect but I've haven't really played Dragon Age or KOTOR.
Britanny: *Lists off PC specifications* My guy must know what that means.
Me: :afr What?! My console brain can't handle that kind of information. 

I like geeky things like Borderlands, Community, Firefly, comic books etc. but it's not a deal breaker if a girl I like isn't into them. Being open to my interests is the real quality that's valuable. The differences between us can be special because that way we might find ourselves interested in topics we'd have never known of before. 

Besides, being a fanboy of a franchise just makes it more delicious for *******s like me to troll them. And on that note...

Batman > Superman :teeth


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

[email protected]:25! :')


----------



## Bluefont (Feb 12, 2012)

It would be nice If I can get a boyfriend that shares my uh, geeky interests one day. I don't consider myself a "hardcore" geek that knows almost everything there is to know about my interests but I have some interests in video games (I like pretty causal video games though), computers, and just technology and gadgets in general.

Do you think If I started going to conventions like these I could find a boyfriend that shares some of my interests? I feel embarrassed though that I'm the stereotypical "socially awkward geek" though


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The dude around 5minutes is such a douche bag. He must of read one of those be a douche gets you all the girls books.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Bluefont said:


> It would be nice If I can get a boyfriend that shares my uh, geeky interests one day. I don't consider myself a "hardcore" geek that knows almost everything there is to know about my interests but I have some interests in video games (I like pretty causal video games though), computers, and just technology and gadgets in general.
> 
> Do you think If I started going to conventions like these I could find a boyfriend that shares some of my interests? I feel embarrassed though that I'm the stereotypical "socially awkward geek" though


There's no harm in it. Go to conventions to have fun though, because if you go just to meet guys then I wouldn't say it's the best way to spend money. If these videos are anything to go by, it doesn't exactly show that if you have the same interests in some one then you're compatible. If you want to go with this specific sci fi speed dating business, I think you have to be over 18 too.

And I noticed that douche appears in the other video just posted. I think he's in one of those "If I'm mean to girls then they'll like me" boats. Not the best boat :b


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> The dude around 5minutes is such a douche bag. He must of read one of those be a douche gets you all the girls books.


her face reminds me of jessica beil.. lol.. but of all the guys why did she choose that guy... smh


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Bluefont said:


> It would be nice If I can get a boyfriend that shares my uh, geeky interests one day. I don't consider myself a "hardcore" geek that knows almost everything there is to know about my interests but I have some interests in video games (I like pretty causal video games though), computers, and just technology and gadgets in general.
> 
> Do you think If I started going to conventions like these I could find a boyfriend that shares some of my interests? I feel embarrassed though that I'm the stereotypical "socially awkward geek" though


I don't know if one of these large conventions is the place to go it you're more on the reserve side. (and you have to be 18 to qualify for this speed dating to boot :b) There may however be small groups in your area that do geeky stuff - they would probs be your best bet


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't know if one of these large conventions is the place to go it you're more on the reserve side. (and you have to be 18 to qualify for this speed dating to boot :b) There may however be small groups in your area that do geeky stuff - they would probs be your best bet


I agree, I am too awkward to go to a convention and even small groups would stretch my anxiety.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Rixy said:


> [email protected]:25! :')


thats a cute geek xD


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

This episode had tons of attractive women. Especially that first girl he dated.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, you learn a lot by watching these speed dating videos. It's so easy to see what each person is doing wrong.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

While I consider myself a geek, these guys take it to a whole different level. Taking a girl to meet your parents on a first date...?

I think it would be fun to go to ComicCon though.


----------

